# Mining rig not turning on



## erick3150 (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello,

I recently got all the part for my mining rig but I got a big problem. It just does not turn on. I installed the CPU, RAM, etc. I try to turn it on without any GPUs and it just turns on for a fraction of a second. I thought it was the PSU did not have enough power, but it doest even work without the GPUs. It ONLY works when I unplug the power to the CPU. Here is a parts list

-ASRock H110 Pro BTC+

-Celeron G490 LGA1151

-2x DDR4 2666

-Varago PSU 600W (pic in the folder)

-GPUs (not connected)

I got two of these Varago PSU in case I needed more power, but I cant even turn on the mobo without the GPUs. I even tried connecting both PSUs to the mobo. One to the main power and the processor, and the other PSU to the extra power ports. I also tried to connect one PSU to the main mobo power and the other PSU to the CPU power and same result. Still does the same thing. I tried to look for an answer online but could not find anything. I tried to remove the RAM and put it in again, nothing. Removed the CPU and fan and installed it again, nothing. I am not sure what the problem is. All the components are new. Here is a video showing the problem and a pic of the PSU. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1D7BsnPlTva9fi6LkuZJ7IMiP_ZyosDaZ?usp=sharing


----------



## Freshbrewed (Feb 28, 2021)

Having 2 PSUs crossing over (2nd PSU powering extra Molex slots of the mobo & especially using 1 PSU to power ATX24 and another PSU to power CPU power) was a huge mistake. It's kaput now. Always use 1 PSU to power whole rig system and additional PSUs to power GPUs and risers.


----------



## Toothless (Feb 28, 2021)

You done fried it.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Did you check the CPU support list for that Motherboard to see if that Processor is supported?
I don't see it on the list.





						ASRock > H110 Pro BTC+
					

ASRock Super Alloy; Supports 7th and 6th Generation Intel Core™ i7 / i5 / i3 / Pentium / Celeron Processors<div class=Remark><span style=color:red;>*</span> 8th and 9th Gen Intel Core™ desktop processors are supported with Intel 300 Series chipset motherboards only; Supports DDR4 2400/2133; 1...




					www.asrock.com


----------



## erick3150 (Mar 10, 2021)

Found the issue. I was using a faulty CPU. Changed it and now it works. Thanks


----------

